# My New Orchid House



## Bolero (Mar 29, 2009)

This has taken ages to build, well several weekends anyway. It feels like a long time. I need to build the door and then it's pretty much done. Trying to separate parts with different levels of shade is proving more difficult than I thought. A good reason to specialise in a particular genera!!! 

It is 6 metres by 3 metres. The shade cloth is 70% sandstone and the roof is polycarbonate. If you have any questions then let me know.

Holes in the ground.......







Then we built the individual frames.....






Exciting I know, a pile of frames.......






The frames up:






With the roof on:






A different angle:






Putting up the shade cloth!






The shade ceiling finally up!






The shelves are built - hot dipped welded mesh.






Another angle of the shelves:






Shade cloth on the sides:






Plants in the house! Woohoo!!!!






We still need a door though.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

As I told you in the other thread, it is simple and amazing!!!! Congrats :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2009)

super cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2009)

:clap::clap:So exciting! Good job! :clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like your plants are going to like their new home.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice, I guess you don't get hurricanes or tornadoes there.


----------



## Elena (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks great! Will the plants be there year round?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, I guess you don't get hurricanes or tornadoes there.





Elena said:


> Looks great! Will the plants be there year round?



My thoughts also -- but what a beautiful space for orchids no matter how long they can be in there.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome setup!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2009)

Wish I can grow my orchids outside whole year round.:sob:

Nice setup!


Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations!

Looks great!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 30, 2009)

No hurricanes, tornado's or cyclones here.

Yes they can grow outside all year round. Some warmer grower Paphs I bring inside the house during winter but the rest stay outside.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the shade cloth, it is 70% which means that 70% of the light should be blocked. I chose this colour because even though it's rated at 70% UV, it in theory lets through more useable light (whatever that means) and the real rating is more light 50%. Also 70% of the wind is blocked (not sure how accurate that is either). I do know that the cloth breaks up the air movement so even if it's blowing a gale outside the house, inside it's a nice level of air movement.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Weird texture!!!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice efficient design. :clap:


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 30, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## nikv (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

Interesting shadecloth. Do you know the maker?


----------



## Bobc (Mar 30, 2009)

Good job. it looks great.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure on the maker but I can find out, it is very commonly used in Australia, in fact I would say exclusively used here on orchid houses.

It's hard to imagine one without it.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Happy growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bolero said:


> Not sure on the maker but I can find out, it is very commonly used in Australia, in fact I would say exclusively used here on orchid houses.
> 
> It's hard to imagine one without it.



The ones here in the US are usually green or silver. charleysgreenhouse.com sells them, among others. (http://www.charleysgreenhouse.com/index.cfm?page=_a1)


----------



## Bolero (Apr 1, 2009)

This shade cloth is available in many colours and many different shade ratings. I will have to find out who manufactures it here.

But seriously if you like in a climate where it doesn't get too cold it's perfect for growing orchids in. It breaks up the sun and the wind at different ratings and is really the perfect cover at the moment for growing outdoors.

Stay tuned!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2009)

looks great to me, very fonctional!!! Unfortunately, this would not offer enough protection for Luxembourg winters  !!! Jean


----------



## Gilda (Apr 6, 2009)

Bolero said:


> *No hurricanes, tornado's or cyclones here.
> 
> Yes they can grow outside all year round. * Some warmer grower Paphs I bring inside the house during winter but the rest stay outside.



You lucky duck !! So what perils do you have for your orchids ? Brown snakes, funnel web spiders oke:? That is a beautiful shade house for you orchids !


----------



## Bolero (Apr 7, 2009)

No snakes or funnel webs in this area but we do get white tail spiders and red backs (black widows).

I haven't seen any for a while though. It should be problem free hopefully.

;-)


----------



## Bolero (Apr 14, 2009)

I know you all have been dying to see the door.......lol.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2009)

Open it and let me in, please...


----------

